# Seeking HYATT Highland Inn CA, September 2015 Dates



## concertgoer (Sep 13, 2015)

If you have access to the hyatt Highland Inn in the next two weeks, starting September 18, I would love to go.

Looking for up to a week, but willing to take as little as 3 days.

Would prefer a two bedroom, but just happy to go with a single.

Feel free to PM me, reply to this thread, or call my office at 626-280-6865.

Thx in advance,

Adam

http://highlandsinn.hyatt.com/en/hotel/home.html


----------

